# Sore Stomach muscles a preg sign?



## Danielle_jone

Hey Ladies, I am not pregnant (well maybe...) But I am wondering if anyone else had a really sore muscles in their stomach, like to touch, move, cough ect. and ended up being preg? I am having this now, about 10dpo and have not worked out or anything..... :)


----------



## lissaw

Sorry hun I didn't have anything like that, some cramps but thats all


----------



## MammyEvans20

yeah i had them last week lasted for about 3 days felt like i had done a tonne of sit ups when i hadnt done anything lol im 11 weeks 3 days though so not sure with you hun sorry :/


----------



## xdxxtx

I haven't had this at all, sorry.


----------



## MrsC2010

Hi, I have had exactly the same thing, I really felt like I had been doing loads of sit ups even though I have not been to the gym for weeks!! The muscle pain was also very noticeable behind my belly button.

I literally got my BFP 4 hours ago (I have not even had a chance to tell hubby yet as he is at a work thing!) so I guess it really was a symptom!

I really really hope this is a sticky bean!!!!
xx

P.S I have everything crossed that it is a good sign for you!! Sending you lots of baby dust!
x


----------



## gemzy

i felt like i had been doing sit ups x


----------



## CrazyforYou

MrsC2010 said:


> Hi,* I have had exactly the same thing, I really felt like I had been doing loads of sit ups even though I have not been to the gym for weeks!! The muscle pain was also very noticeable behind my belly button.*I literally got my BFP 4 hours ago (I have not even had a chance to tell hubby yet as he is at a work thing!) so I guess it really was a symptom!
> 
> I really really hope this is a sticky bean!!!!
> xx
> 
> P.S I have everything crossed that it is a good sign for you!! Sending you lots of baby dust!
> x

OMG! I have this too! I'm all excited now. I only ovulated at the weekend so I was telling myself I must have twisted the muscles or something! I soooo hope this is a sign.

Congratulations to you, you must be giddy right now! :happydance:


----------



## whitglass

was definitely a sign for me early on, they felt super tight and sore. still do kinda! good luck!


----------



## FM_DJ

I had that. My stomach felt tight and before my bfp I was so tender I couldn't lay on my stomach.


----------



## babyhearts

I had it no real reason I don't do sit ups although I bend down a lot so maybe its stuff like that? xx


----------



## lovely57

i had that... like sore achey muscles. i had it a few days, along with cramping. i didnt have it til after bfp at 10dpo.


----------



## MermaidMom

i did!!! my abs felt sore but i hadnt worked them out!!


----------



## geogem

i got this from 7-10dpo and i got my bfp yesterday @13dpo!! soo good luck. x


----------



## CrazyforYou

Think i'm going to be testing every day now because of this! :happydance:

I know it's too early but i wont be able to contain myself now! Lol! x


----------



## geogem

CrazyforYou said:


> Think i'm going to be testing every day now because of this! :happydance:
> 
> I know it's too early but i wont be able to contain myself now! Lol! x

i tested too early hun and got myself all disheartened so dont expect too much - good luck tho and your not out til the fat lady sings!! keep us updated. x


----------



## CrazyforYou

geogem said:


> CrazyforYou said:
> 
> 
> Think i'm going to be testing every day now because of this! :happydance:
> 
> I know it's too early but i wont be able to contain myself now! Lol! x
> 
> i tested too early hun and got myself all disheartened so dont expect too much - good luck tho and your not out til the fat lady sings!! keep us updated. xClick to expand...

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## jenniferttc1

I had that around 3-4 weeks. It didn't bother me at all though until I tried sleeping on my stomach


----------



## jessi74

my question is i have tenderness in my stomach it is umcomfortable to the point were i cant sleep on it anymore jus started recently i have other pregnancy signs but i have my tubes tied 3yrs ago wut should i do ?


----------



## MiissMuffet

nope i didnt get sore. few twinges but not sore muscles. goodluck to u


----------



## Mommy2BeIHope

*So a couple days ago i noticed i have very sore belly muscles when i sneeze, cough or push on them. I need to know if this is an early sign of pregnancy?* If i am Pregnant i am not even a month yet because i had a period last month and felt fine. What should i think? :help:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hmmm...weird. I have this symptom big time...IF it's a symptom.

I feel like I've been doing situps all day. 

But, I was moving boxes around while decorating the house and xmas tree (finally got around to it...we got the tree last week).

I was also lifting and rinsing a big pot of beans for soaking.

BUT, I don't just feel like I've been doing chores, I feel extremely sore and tender.

I am 12dpo and I haven't tested yet. I told my husband I'm going to put it off as long as possible...like until January!! lol I'm on progresterone so this is actually possible!


----------



## wanabamum

Ive got this too eeeeek! had for about a day and half now, cats keep trying too sit on m n walk across my tummy n I'm like "owwww!" am due AF today and nothing yet..... CCCCccccooooooommmmmmmooooOOOOOOONNnnnnnnnnn BFP! LOL!


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

mrsc2010 said:


> hi, i have had exactly the same thing, i really felt like i had been doing loads of sit ups even though i have not been to the gym for weeks!! The muscle pain was also very noticeable behind my belly button.
> 
> I literally got my bfp 4 hours ago (i have not even had a chance to tell hubby yet as he is at a work thing!) so i guess it really was a symptom!
> 
> I really really hope this is a sticky bean!!!!
> Xx
> 
> p.s i have everything crossed that it is a good sign for you!! Sending you lots of baby dust!
> X

i know this is old but i am having these exact symptoms. Anyone else?


----------



## Mhall26

Danielle_jone said:


> Hey Ladies, I am not pregnant (well maybe...) But I am wondering if anyone else had a really sore muscles in their stomach, like to touch, move, cough ect. and ended up being preg? I am having this now, about 10dpo and have not worked out or anything..... :)

I have no idea how many dpo I am because I’ve never kept up with it, my breasts have been sore and my stomach has been super sore like I’ve been doing a bunch of sit ups. It’s been sore like this for 3 days now in my lower stomach area. According to my period tracker I’m supposed to start my period in a little over a week and I’ve never felt this before. Could this just be a new pre-menstrual symptom or could it possibly mean I’m pregnant?


----------

